# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Prerje koke për ata që lënë besimin (!)

## F_LASKU

*Nje nga absurditetet me te medha qe me ben pershtypje ne lidhje me ligjin Islamik eshte denimi me prerje koke, per ata qe lene besimin*.Absurd,sepse literatura islame nuk pushon se perserituri qe besimi eshte dhurate dhe ai te dhurohet e te merret prej Zotit.Eshte ky Zot qe e ka shkruajtur qe  X person do te besoje e me pas do te tradhtoje.Por edhe sikur te dehemi e te pranojme dogmen nje arsye e thjesht te nxjerr ne konkluzion me absurd.*Nese Ai, i madhi Allah qe me ka dhuruar besimin,atehere pse tregohet kaq doreshternguar e ma merr?Me cte drejte ti pritet koka "tradhtarit" kur eshte Allahu ai qe e ka tradhtuar.Eshte ai qe tallet me te, qe njehere ia jep e njehere ia merr besimin.Ku jane te drejtat e individit?Ku eshte liria ne kete rast?Te imponojne te besosh dicka qe nuk te duket e drejte*.Thjeshte qe mos te ua prishesh terezine deleve te perendise.

Shenim: Ky rregull zbatohet vetem ne vendet ku ka ligj(sheriat) Islam.

----------


## Zemrushja

Mendimi im eshte ky F_LASKU:  Zoti na provon te gjitheve; na provon ndienjat tona dhe na ve ne porva te njepasnjeshme. Por mos harro nje njeri vihet ne prove edhe nga dialli prandaj gjithsecili duhet te zgjedhe se kujt do ti besoje ne kete jete. Prandaj njerezit luhaten ne kete jete. Prandaj ndodh edhe kjo Tradheti ndienjash.

----------


## F_LASKU

Shume mire, kjo tradhti ndodh dhe eshte normale sepse ka qe nuk dehen pa pire por problemi eshte pse duhet te ju presesh koken?

----------


## Zemrushja

Aaaaaa te me falesh per kete nuk di cte them se sjam as myslimane.....dhe rregullat si di shume mire

por mua nuk me duket e drejte prerja e kokes nga nje njeri i thjeshte... ajo gje i takon Zotit.... mendimi im

----------


## xfiles

E ke te kote Lasku,
sa here e kam bere une kete pyetje dhe nuk me jane pergjigjur me seriozitet,
pergjigja qe do te marresh eshte "Ashtu ka thene Zoti" ose "Ashtu ka thene muhamedi",
Gjithmone pyetja shkon me nje tjeter pyetje,
Duke pare keto ligje "Absurde" a jane me te vertete prej zotit apo prej njerezve,
per mua Zoti nuk mund te vendose ligje absurde, ligjet absurde i krijojne njerezit.

----------


## buki19

Se pari te them se nuk e kuptoj dhe  me habit fakti se perse investoni kaq mund dhe energji ne nje qeshtje qe nuk ju ben pershtypje, ju krijon neveri dhe thene shkurt nuk e admironi.Perse kot se koti humbasni kohe.Nese mendoni se nje besimtarit musliman do te ja ndryshoni mendjen prap ju them se e keni gabim.Nese dikush e braktis Islamin,ai nuk e ka patur dhurat nga Zoti
por ka qene thjesht nje imitator.

Se dyti,kur mendonji cka do coft per besimin,per islamin,...,per Zotin, per ate ose kete sic po beni,duhet te keni parasysh kete pamje : Dita *D*,gjykimi final,te gjithe njerezit e krijuar lakuriq, para Krijuesit.Terazite para tyre.Ne anen e djathte Xheneti - shperblimi.Ne anen e majte Xhehnemi - ndeshkimi, me zjarrin  dhe rrenkimin trishtues te tij.Zebaniet e tmerrshme ne pritje.Nga friga askush nuk e njeh askend.Fillon ndarja e veprave (e cila do te zgjat 50 000 vite tonat).Secilit qe i ipet libri ne doren e majt sikur do te mundte do te vdiste ne vend nga tmerri e shokimi mirepo ska me vdekje ...

----------


## xfiles

> Se pari te them se nuk e kuptoj dhe  me habit fakti se perse investoni kaq mund dhe energji ne nje qeshtje qe nuk ju ben pershtypje, ju krijon neveri dhe thene shkurt nuk e admironi.Perse kot se koti humbasni kohe.Nese mendoni se nje besimtarit musliman do te ja ndryshoni mendjen prap ju them se e keni gabim.Nese dikush e braktis Islamin,ai nuk e ka patur dhurat nga Zoti
> por ka qene thjesht nje imitator.


Nuk eshte e vertete qe kush dek nga islami ka qene nje imitator,
çme thua per ata qe kane lindur ne nje shoqeri islamike dhe gjithe jeten kane njohur vetem islamin, pastaj vjen nje dite ku njohin dhe fete e tjera dhe binden qe islami nuk eshte per ta dhe nuk eshte i drejte, a eshte ky njeri nje imitator?

Kjo çeshtje na ben pershtypje edhe pse na krijon neveri.

Ti si mendon a eshte i drejte ligj?
Te lutem pergjigju drejt si e mendon ti si person, po i drejtohem buki19-te si buki19 dhe jo argumentave fetare, ti si njeri si mendon, e drejte apo e padrejte.

----------


## F_LASKU

Imitator?Mundesi teper e vogel te jene te tille ata qe lene fene.Pse do thuash?Sepse ne shtetet ku zbatohet sheriati Islamik, femijet sapo te mbushin njefare moshe rreth pesembedhjete vjec,urdherohen ne menyre te verber te bejne faljet,ritet fetare islame.Ne te kundert profeti i ka porositur prinderit qe ti rrahin fmijet rebele qe nuk i binden nje gjeje te tille.Pra te reflektosh ne kete kupton qe islami ne vende te tilla imponohet pa perfill lirin ne te menduar dhe paperfill stadin shpirtnor te individit.Kjo i ben ndjekesit te jene plotesisht te verber dhe paragjykues ndaj cdo gjeje qe bie ndesh me ate qe mendojne dhe besojne.Por kjo nuk ndodh me te tere,ka prej atyre qe nuk u mjafton verberia por kerkojne te qartesohen dhe si perfundim dalin ne konkluzionin qe po ta shprehesh te pret shpata e mullahut. :ngerdheshje: 
Te rrije tere jeten skllav ky person?Te pranoje dicka qe nuk e beson?Te shtiret vetem per te mbijetuar?Une mendoj qe nuk eshte e drejte ta vrasesh sepse "tradhton" islamin.Nese ne fe nuk ka dhune dhe besimi eshte dhurate prej Zotit atehere nuk ka llogjike te kete nje rregull te tille diktatorial.

----------


## koder kiss

Ekzistojne shume terma dhe teminologji 
qe zoti ka krijuar  njerzimin, por une nuk e besoj
Une them qe njeriu ka krijuar ''zotin''
SI pike referimi  per realizimin e interesave personale 
Ne qofte se zoti ekziston dhe eshte imadh Psenuk ilumturon te gjith njerezit njesoj

----------


## buki19

> Nuk eshte e vertete qe kush dek nga islami ka qene nje imitator,
> çme thua per ata qe kane lindur ne nje shoqeri islamike dhe gjithe jeten kane njohur vetem islamin, pastaj vjen nje dite ku njohin dhe fete e tjera dhe binden qe islami nuk eshte per ta dhe nuk eshte i drejte, a eshte ky njeri nje imitator?
> 
> Kjo çeshtje na ben pershtypje edhe pse na krijon neveri.
> 
> Ti si mendon a eshte i drejte ligj?
> Te lutem pergjigju drejt si e mendon ti si person, po i drejtohem buki19-te si buki19 dhe jo argumentave fetare, ti si njeri si mendon, e drejte apo e padrejte.


O xfiles,une sa here te drejtohem,gjithmone te drejtohem si xfiles e jo si +files
ose zfiles.Ti me drejtohesh mu,ema pytja eshte per qeshtjet e fese,dhe cka do qe te them une jashte keti konteksti, veq asaj qe eshte shpallur,nuk qon pesh.Per mua personalishte nuk eshte e drejt edhe qe dikush te futet ne komore gazi ose te digjet ne karrigen elektike,e mos te flas per kokat e rena ne gilotina.Ema ligji e parasheh qe ashtu te jet,e nese nje ligj njerezish ka te drejt ti pren kokat,pse jo edhe nje ligj i Zotit.Ne anen tjeter deri sa nga keto ligje te njerezve kan rene me qindra e mija koka,faj e pa faj,skam idene me te vogel  sa koka kane rene per shkak qe dikush e ka braktisur fene islame (nese dikush e din ne te na thot),po ashtu sheriati parasheh ndeskimin e kurverise me gurezim (mbytje me gur) ema sa here eshte perdorur kjo metode deri me sot - vetem disa here pergjate tere historise se islamit.Si thote nje popullore
droja e ruan vreshten.

----------


## onpeja

109. Kafirun  

1. Thuaj: "O ju jobesimtarë! 
2. Unë nuk adhuroj atë që ju e adhuroni! 
3. As ju nuk jeni adhurues të Atij që unë e adhuroj! 
4. Dhe unë kurr nuk do të jem adhurues i asaj që ju adhuroni! 
5. Por edhe ju nuk do të jeni adhurues të Atij që unë adhuroj! 
6. *Ju keni fenë tuaj (që i përmbaheni), e unë kam fenë time (që i përmbahem)!* 

---------------------------------------------------------------

Cili eshte denimi sipas jush per tradhetaret, pa mare parasysh motivin e tradhetis le te jete ai tradhetar feje kombi?

----------


## xfiles

> O xfiles,une sa here te drejtohem,gjithmone te drejtohem si xfiles e jo si +files
> ose zfiles.Ti me drejtohesh mu,ema pytja eshte per qeshtjet e fese,dhe cka do qe te them une jashte keti konteksti, veq asaj qe eshte shpallur,nuk qon pesh.Per mua personalishte nuk eshte e drejt edhe qe dikush te futet ne komore gazi ose te digjet ne karrigen elektike,e mos te flas per kokat e rena ne gilotina.Ema ligji e parasheh qe ashtu te jet,e nese nje ligj njerezish ka te drejt ti pren kokat,pse jo edhe nje ligj i Zotit.Ne anen tjeter deri sa nga keto ligje te njerezve kan rene me qindra e mija koka,faj e pa faj,skam idene me te vogel  sa koka kane rene per shkak qe dikush e ka braktisur fene islame (nese dikush e din ne te na thot),po ashtu sheriati parasheh ndeskimin e kurverise me gurezim (mbytje me gur) ema sa here eshte perdorur kjo metode deri me sot - vetem disa here pergjate tere historise se islamit.Si thote nje popullore
> droja e ruan vreshten.


Perseri po te them, se nuk behet fjale per ligje te parashikuara per vrasesit ose shkelesit e kurores, po behet fjale per dike qe nuk do te jete me mysliman sepse nuk eshte i bindur, me kupton se ç'dua te them.
Ai njeri eshte njeri i mire si gjithe te tjeret e nuk ka bere ndonje mekat, thjesht nuk do te jete me mysliman. ti si mendon a eshte e drejte?
Kam pershtypjen se beson se nuk eshte e drejte. 
a thua te jete ligj i zotit ky?
Ti ke bindjen tende dhe askush nuk te kerkon ta ndryshosh por pergjigju me sinqeritet, a eshte e drejte?

----------


## xfiles

> Cili eshte denimi sipas jush per tradhetaret, pa mare parasysh motivin e tradhetis le te jete ai tradhetar feje kombi?


A thua largimi nga feja eshte "tradheti"?
Tradhetia e kombit nuk duhet ngaterruar me largimin nga feja.
Denimi per mua mund te jete edhe me vdekje per tradhetarin e kombit, por ketu flitet per nje njeri qe nuk eshte me i bindur ne vertetesine e fese se tij, perveç kesaj ai nuk i ben dem askujt. Nese Zoti na ka dhene zgjedhje te lire dhe nje llogjike per ta perdorur nuk besoj se ligji do ishte i drejte qofte duke pasur parasysh ate qe thote feja.

Nje pyetje, ky ligj eshte ne kur'an apo thjesht e ka thene muhamedi?

----------


## Arcimedes

> [B]
> 
> Shenim: Ky rregull zbatohet vetem ne vendet ku ka ligj(sheriat) Islam.


E po, neqoftese zbatohet nje rregull i tille, atehere un e quaj nje rregull idiot dhe psikopat dhe pike ajo pune.

Askush ne bote nuk ka te drejte ta vrasi njeriun, askush. Ai qe vret njeriun per cfare do lloj arsyje qe te jete puna, ai njeri ka vrare veten e vet.

Mua nuk me pelqejne fare k'to lloj ligjesh dhe jam komplet kundra. Vetem vampirat dhe cmendurinat bejne k'soj lloj ligjesh mendoj un.

----------


## F_LASKU

> Cili eshte denimi sipas jush per tradhetaret, pa mare parasysh motivin e tradhetis le te jete ai tradhetar feje kombi?


Mos ti ngaterrojme gjerat.Feja nuk eshte komb.Feja eshte e lidhur plotesisht me shpirtin dhe mendjen tende.Dhe pikerisht per kete nuk ka kush te drejte ne bote ta imponoje.Ndersa Islami e ben nje gje te tille.Ti pershembull sot je musliman neser studion meson reflekton dhe te duket verberi kjo fe.Por ligji i sheriatit ti pret krahet,nuk te len te fluturosh i lire.Ti qe mos te prishesh terezine e "deleve" te perendise qe besojne verberisht duhet te shtiresh se beson dicka qe nuk e beson.Perndryshe te pret gijotina e tipit Mullah Omar.Nuk ka lidhje me ajetin qe ju keni fene tuaj e un timen por ka lidhje me ate qe po pranove njehere fene time nuk e len me se ta heq koken si koke zogu  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## buki19

> Perseri po te them, se nuk behet fjale per ligje te parashikuara per vrasesit ose shkelesit e kurores, po behet fjale per dike qe nuk do te jete me mysliman sepse nuk eshte i bindur, me kupton se ç'dua te them.
> Ai njeri eshte njeri i mire si gjithe te tjeret e nuk ka bere ndonje mekat, thjesht nuk do te jete me mysliman. ti si mendon a eshte e drejte?
> Kam pershtypjen se beson se nuk eshte e drejte. 
> a thua te jete ligj i zotit ky?
> Ti ke bindjen tende dhe askush nuk te kerkon ta ndryshosh por pergjigju me sinqeritet, a eshte e drejte?


xfiles,mendoj qe isha shum i sinqert.Ka ndodhur qe per tradheti i ati i ka hjekur koken te birit ose i biri te atit ose vellau vllaut....

----------


## xfiles

> xfiles,mendoj qe isha shum i sinqert.Ka ndodhur qe per tradheti i ati i ka hjekur koken te birit ose i biri te atit ose vellau vllaut....


nuk ka dyshim qe je shprehur sinqerisht,
po kjo tradhetia qe permende a eshte tradheti feje apo kombi?

Nese eshte tradheti feje une nuk e imagjinoj dot nje vella ose baba duke i prere koken te birit ose anasjelltas,
per mua kjo nuk eshte normale.

----------


## F_LASKU

buki19, simbas teje qenka njelloj te tradhtosh familjen me tradhtine ndaj fese?
Them tradheti vetem qe te kuptohet nga besimtaret e fese tuj por ne fakt nje veprim i tille nuk mund te quhet tradheti por zgjedhje e lire.

----------


## onpeja

Nuk di une se si perkufizoni tradhetin, per deri sa quajme tradheti, atehere denim tjeter nuk ka veq se ju te gjithe pajtoheni me denim me vdekje.

Atehere tradhtia eshte e njejte si ne fe, kombe, ajo eshte tradheti.

----------


## buki19

> nuk ka dyshim qe je shprehur sinqerisht,
> po kjo tradhetia qe permende a eshte tradheti feje apo kombi?
> 
> Nese eshte tradheti feje une nuk e imagjinoj dot nje vella ose baba duke i prere koken te birit ose anasjelltas,
> per mua kjo nuk eshte normale.


Nese e sheh nje te dashur tendin se po i kanoset rreziku qe te digjet ne zjarr,a do te tenton qe ne cdo menyre ta shpeton?

Dhe sa e dij un dhe nje pjese e antareve ketij forumi,ti nje kohe ishe musliman,sa me duket  nuk te mungon asnje  nga gjymtyret tua dhe se akoma e ke koken mbi shpatulla  :kryqezohen:  .

----------

